# Και ξαφνικά, το νέτι γέμισε *Μασσαλούς



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2011)

Αν αναζητήσει κανείς σήμερα στο Διαδίκτυο πώς λέγονται οι κάτοικοι της γαλλικής πόλης που υπήρξε αποικία των αρχαίων Φωκαέων και ο Ολυμπιακός της αντιμετωπίζει σε λιγότερο από μισή ώρα τον Πειραιώτη Ολυμπιακό, εύκολα θα παρασυρθεί να πιστέψει ότι ονομάζονται ... *Μασσαλοί.

Ε, όχι! Έλεος πια!

Αν δεν μπορείτε να πείτε Μασσαλιώτης (όπως ο θαλασσοπόρος Ευθυμένης) και θηλυκό η Μασσαλιώτιδα (όπως ο γαλλικός εθνικός ύμνος), πείτε το Μαρσεγέζος.

Ανοίξτε την ελληνική βικιπαίδεια, υπάρχουν και οι δύο εκδοχές!

Και για απόδειξη ότι το διαδίκτυο γέμισε από αθλητικογραφικές ανορθογραφίες, ορίστε τα ευρήματα πριν από την κλήρωση του Ολυμπιακού με τη Μαρσέιγ. Ελάχιστα (και ίσως χρονικά παραστρατημένα).

Επιτέλους! (Μας) Ντροπιάζετε όλους τους γαύρους! Επιστήμονες και μη!


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2011)

Όπως και αν τους λένε, τα γκολάκια θα τα ρίξουν... χαχαχα


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2011)

Δεν μπόρεσα να αξιοποιήσω το γκούγκλισμά σου, δόκτορα. Κοίτα και το δικό μου, στις εφημερίδες. Δεν είναι νέο το φαινόμενο. Είναι πάντως 100% αθλητικό φάουλ.

Από την άλλη, με _Θεσσαλία – Θεσσαλός, Ιταλία – Ιταλός, Ουαλία – Ουαλός_, τι το πιο ομαλό από _Μασσαλία – Μασσαλός_;

Ο _Μαρσεγιέζος – Μαρσεγέζος_ πατάει στη γαλλική προφορά και είναι περίεργο που δεν έχει περισσότερα ευρήματα, τόσες φορές που ακούμε αυτό το δυσκολόγραφτο _Μαρσέιγ_. Και το αρχαίο _Μασσαλιώτης_… είναι αρχαίο. 

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι το λογικότατο _Μασσαλός_ πλουτίζει τη γλώσσα, δεν τη φτωχαίνει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2011)

Επιπλέον, νομίζω πως το Μαρσεγιέζος δεν είναι 100% ισοδύναμο με το Μασσαλιώτης (ή το Μασσαλός, μασσαλά), αλλά έχουν σχέση παρόμοια με αυτήν που έχει ο ιταλιάνος με τον Ιταλό, ο αμερικάνος με τον Αμερικανό κ.ο.κ., ή η σαρδέλα με τον γάβρο στις αντσούγιες.


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, με _Θεσσαλία – Θεσσαλός, Ιταλία – Ιταλός, Ουαλία – Ουαλός_, τι το πιο ομαλό από _Μασσαλία – Μασσαλός[/I;_


_

Όχι, δεν είναι αυτή η σωστή σειρά παραγωγής στα τρία παραδείγματα. Προηγείται ο λαός που κατοικεί στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή και έπεται η χώρα που ονομάζεται από αυτόν: από τους Θεσσαλούς ειπώθηκε η χώρα τους Θεσσαλία, από τους Ιταλούς Ιταλία, από τους Ουαλούς Ουαλία. Το ίδιο και από τους Σικελούς η Σικελία.

Η κατάληξη -ιώτης έρχεται και κολλάει στο ήδη σχηματισμένο όνομα του τόπου (χώρας, πόλης και ό,τι άλλο).
Έτσι από τη Σικελία βγαίνει ο Σικελιώτης (ο καταγόμενος από τη Σικελία, που δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη στο εθνικό Σικελός) και από την Αίγυπτο ο Αιγυπτιώτης (αυτός που αποφεύγουμε να τον πούμε Αιγύπτιο κατά την εθνικότητα), όπως και από την Ιταλία ο Ιταλιώτης (κατά τον ίδιο λόγο).

Η κατάληξη -ιώτης, όχι και τόσο συχνή στα αρχαία, γενικεύτηκε και διαδόθηκε στα νέα ελληνικά και προσκολλάται σε κάθε τόπο. Έτσι Ποριώτης, Σπετσιώτης, Ρουμελιώτης, Θρακιώτης (όχι πια κατά το αρχαίο Θράκας), Πηλιώτης, (Ν)αξιώτης και Πατινιώτης.

Δεν υφίσταται όμως υποχωρητικός σχηματισμός: όχι *Ρούμελος ούτε *Κάλυβος ούτε *Κάστρος ούτε *Χάνιος ούτε *Κάντιος._


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2011)

Χα χα, η συζήτηση γίνεται σαν να βρισκόμαστε σε δικαστήριο, όπου ο ένας κάνει τον δημόσιο κατήγορο και ο άλλος τον συνήγορο του εγκληματία.

Εκτός από την πάγια αρχή που λέει ότι «αν δεν θες νταλαβέρια με τους επιμελητές, γράφε όπως τα λένε το λεξικό και η γραμματική», κάπως πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε μια γλωσσική ανωμαλία που έχει επικρατήσει ή που μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε ότι θα επικρατήσει. Θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε ακριβείς προβλέψεις αν διακρίνουμε ότι έχει κάποια λογική. Αν έχει κάποια λογική, όσο κι αν επαναλαμβάνουμε τους κανόνες, ξέρουμε ότι τα γλωσσικά τσουνάμια δεν μας δίνουν σημασία. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, τα παραδείγματά σου μού λένε ότι... άργησε ο Μασσαλός, όταν ήδη υπάρχουν τόσα ζευγάρια: Σικελιώτης - Σικελός, Αιγυπτιώτης - Αιγύπτιος, Ιταλιώτης - Ιταλός, Θεσσαλιώτης - Θεσσαλός, Καρπενησιώτης - Καρπενήσιος, Τρικαλιώτης - Τρικαλινός κ.ά. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν ο Ρουμελιώτης μπορεί να δώσει υποχωρητικό, γιατί οι αθλητικοί συντάκτες δεν ξεκίνησαν από τον Μασσαλιώτη για να υποχωρήσουν στον Μασσαλό. Από την Ιταλία ξεκίνησαν και δεν πιστεύω ότι σκέφτηκαν την κότα και το αβγό, την Ιταλία και τον Ιταλό. Μα, αν τους πεις ότι η Ιταλία βγαίνει από τον Ιταλό, θα ρωτήσουν: και από ποιον Μασσαλό πήρε το όνομά της η Μασσαλία;


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> ... αν διακρίνουμε ότι έχει κάποια λογική. Αν έχει κάποια λογική, όσο κι αν επαναλαμβάνουμε τους κανόνες, ξέρουμε ότι τα γλωσσικά τσουνάμια δεν μας δίνουν σημασία.



Ασφαλώς Νίκελ, αν υπάρχει κάποια λογική. Αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη αιτία παρά:

η έλλειψη γνώσης
η αδιαφορία για το τι εκστομίζει κανείς --και μάλιστα από τόσο επιδραστικό πόστο (μιλάμε για ΜΜΕ)
η σκέτη πλάκα (γιατί δεν μπορείς να αποκλείσεις ότι μπορεί κι έτσι να άρχισε)
τότε γιατί να το σεβαστώ;

Ποιος νόμος ώθησε τους ομιλητές εδώ; Ποιοι νόμοι, ποιες τάσεις της φυσικής εκφοράς συγκρούστηκαν για να βγει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα;

Αν ξεκινήσω κι εγώ τη δική μου πλάκα και πω ότι οι Περιστέροι νίκησαν τους Αιγάλεους θα με ακολουθήσεις; :huh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

Ωραία λύση βρήκε πάντως ο Χρ. Σωτηρακόπουλος (που ξέρει και δυο πραγματάκια περισσότερο από τον μέσο αθλητικογράφο) τόσο στη μετάδοση του αγώνα, όσο και στο σχετικό άρθρο του: Οι Φωκαείς! :)

Για την ουσία (και αφού συνήλθα από την ψυχρολουσία) πρέπει να πω ότι για τον μέσο αθλητικογράφο, που μιλάει με μεγάλη άνεση για Βολιώτες και Περιστεριώτες και Πατησιώτες (Σπορτιγκίτες) και Καλλιθιώτες (αντί Καλλιθεάτες --υπάρχουν βέβαια και Καλυθιές), πιστεύω πως δεν θα υπήρχε καμία δυσκολία με τους Μασσαλιώτες. Αρκεί κάποιος να του το είχε πει την πρώτη φορά που χρησιμοποίησε τη δημιουργική φαντασία του...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωραία λύση βρήκε πάντως ο Χρ. Σωτηρακόπουλος (που ξέρει και δυο πραγματάκια περισσότερο από τον μέσο αθλητικογράφο) τόσο στη μετάδοση του αγώνα, όσο και στο σχετικό άρθρο του: Οι Φωκαείς! :)



Έγώ θα έλεγα "ωραία *επιλογή*" του Χ.Σ. Οι σύγχρονοι Μασσαλιώτες αυτοαποκαλούνται συχνότατα Phocéens, ακόμη και (ή μάλλον ιδίως) στα ποδοσφαιρικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Χαίρομαι που θεωρείτε εύκολο το πέρασμα από τους [φοσεέν] στους Φωκαείς. Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει πώς είναι δυνατό να είναι περισσότερα τα ευρήματα για τους _Μασσαλούς_ από τα ευρήματα για _Μαρσεγέζους + Μαρσεγιέζους_, που βγαίνει τόσο φυσιολογικά από τη _Μαρσέιγ_.


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2011)

Αχ αυτοί οι αθλητικογράφοι...
Κι όποιος ρωτάει ποια ήταν η κέλτικη φυλή πριν απ' τους Φωκαείς στη Μασσαλία, τους λέγανε Σεγόβριγες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μα, αν τους πεις ότι η Ιταλία βγαίνει από τον Ιταλό, θα ρωτήσουν: και από ποιον Μασσαλό πήρε το όνομά της η Μασσαλία;


 Τότε ίσως μπορείς να τους απαντήσεις με τον θρύλο που αναφέρει ο Τίμαιος, για τον ψαρά (*αλιέα*, ιχθύων όχι ψυχών) που του φώναξε ο καπετάνιος να μαζέψει (να *μάσσει*, κατά πώς λέμε και σήμερα) τους κάβους (γιατί όμως όλο αυτό μου θυμίζει την παρετυμολογία του γενάρχη των Φιλιππινέζων;)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν το είχα ακουστά, εσείς οι πολυδιαβασμένοι ίσως το ξέρατε, αλλά εγώ που δεν ήξερα άνοιξα την Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια κι έμαθα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2011)

Είχαν και οι αρχαίοι τις παρετυμολογίες τους. Για την ακρίβεια, αυτοί είχαν περισσότερες από εμάς.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Και τα άσχετα: μασάλια και Μασσαλιανοί. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Να μην αποκτήσουν και οι Μασσαλιανοί το νήμα τους;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...lians-Ευχίτες-Μεσσαλιανοί&p=116970#post116970


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2016)

Και ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος παραξενεύτηκε *σήμερα* από τους Μασσαλούς. Δικαιολογείται καθότι μη γαύρος...


----------



## sarant (Jun 11, 2016)

Βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς!


----------

